# Shredded chicken?



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2012)

I made "hot chicken sandwiches" for supper. I used leftover rotisserie chicken. I shredded it with a fork.

Is there any easier way? A faster way? I have done it with my fingers, but that is even slower.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 29, 2012)

For cold/ leftover chicken,  I usually use my clean fingers.   For pulled  pork I use a couple forks and then finish fine pulling, removing any fat or gristle with my fingers.   Fingers make great tools.   Either "pulls" easier if it is still warm and preferably just cool enough to handle.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> For cold/ leftover chicken,  I usually use my clean fingers.   For pulled  pork I use a couple forks and then finish fine pulling, removing any fat or gristle with my fingers.   Fingers make great tools.   Either "pulls" easier if it is still warm and preferably just cool enough to handle.



+1


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2012)

So, the trick is to reheat the chicken a bit before shredding it. Thanks guys.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 29, 2012)

I pull chicken from rotisserie chickens at work almost daily.  I do it while the chicken is still hot, the meat comes away from the chicken easily and shreds quickly.  If we chill the whole bird first it is quite a bit harder to get the chicken of the carcass and shred.  I just use my hands to shred.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> So, the trick is to reheat the chicken a bit before shredding it. Thanks guys.


 

Yes,  that is quite right.  Or pull / shredd it immediately after dinner when it was first served and before putting it away.     You can save the skin and bones and stuff for stock later too.  

I just read in another thread,  you made pretty good sounding gravy to go with the hot chicken and veggies.  Yum.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Yes,  that is quite right.  Or pull / shredd it immediately after dinner when it was first served and before putting it away.     You can save the skin and bones and stuff for stock later too.
> 
> I just read in another thread,  you made pretty good sounding gravy to go with the hot chicken and veggies.  Yum.


Yup, that gravy turned out pretty good. I made the stock from the pickings from rotisserie chickens that I had in a bag in the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:
			
		

> Yes,  that is quite right.  Or pull / shredd it immediately after dinner when it was first served and before putting it away.     You can save the skin and bones and stuff for stock later too.
> 
> I just read in another thread,  you made pretty good sounding gravy to go with the hot chicken and veggies.  Yum.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I made "hot chicken sandwiches" for supper. I used leftover rotisserie chicken. I shredded it with a fork.



YUM...I love shredded chicken sandwiches


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never tried this myself but have a friend who  always put the chicken in a bowl and uses the mixer.  She swears it shreds easier and faster than doing it with the hands.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2012)

I also use my fingers and try to do it while the chicken is still warm.
I find that by using my fingers it is easier to determine which pieces are unsuitable for the dish and pop them in my mouth


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> I've never tried this myself but have a friend who  always put the chicken in a bowl and uses the mixer.  She swears it shreds easier and faster than doing it with the hands.





pacanis said:


> I also use my fingers and try to do it while the chicken is still warm.
> I find that by using my fingers it is easier to determine which pieces are unsuitable for the dish and pop them in my mouth


Now there's a plan. Shred into large pieces with hands and eliminate unsuitable pieces, then finish with the mixer. I wonder if I could just put it in a bowl and beat it with a wooden spoon.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> I've never tried this myself but have a friend who  always put the chicken in a bowl and uses the mixer.  She swears it shreds easier and faster than doing it with the hands.



That sounds pretty easy


----------

